# Garage Shop Addition - Sheet Goods and Wood Storage Cart



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

I used plans from Randall Price Designs (no affiliation) and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. It's on casters and I can tuck it in the corner of the garage out of the way. I plan on making a wall mounted lumber storage rack for full size boards but this works great for cut off pieces and scraps.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice job. Looks very useful.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

it doubles as a drywall cart lol


20 years ago i had alot of drywall to move, so i priced a cart almost 400 bucks, i went to my welder and in 1/2 an hour i had a real cart for 50 bucks,

i still have it and now i know what i am doing to the back of it the shelves are too cool,


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

Very useful cart, looks great. Well done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

That looks handy!


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Great job. Wish I had room for something like that.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks very nice!

Wonder if you could figure out a way to use it also for pipe clamp rack?Was thinking there might be enough rm to have clamps come in from top,so they'd be stored vertically.Maybe something as simple as a "cap rail" with holes spaced,or just a long slot?BW


----------

